# Eye Color



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

What color are your Maltese's eyes? Mine are brown, and I thought all Malts have brown eyes. I was at a pet store today and I saw a Malt with blue eyes. They looked a little weird though so I wasn't sure if it was normal.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

If you saw a maltese with blue eyes , it was a mutation . Maltese have dark eyes and eye rims . A white dog with 2 blue eyes would probably be deaf . My Lhasa Apso Teddy has a mutation , of his genes resulting in one blue eye , and one brown eye . Sarah


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Chloe has one of each!!!

One blue eye and one brown eye!!

















Dede and Chloe from down under

[attachment=7008:attachment]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeff's eyes look black to me.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Roxy's eyes are all dark brown... I've seen a tiny few maltese with one eye blue, one brown... I've never seen one with two blue eyes... they look real cute though! I like seeing dogs with two different eye colors, it's adorable looking.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Chloe has one of each!!!
> 
> One blue eye and one brown eye!!
> 
> ...


Dede you have the best of both.







Chloe is a doll baby


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=7019:attachment]
Scooby has very dark brown eyes, almost black I would say..


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Both of mine have brown eyes, but the ones with both colors look awesome cute!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Brown  eyes here!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My kids have dark dark brown eyes - almost black. Light brown or blue eyes are not per standard.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex's eyes are very dark brown, they almost look black.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy and Toy have almost black eyes, as do my yorkies, Trinket and Bebe.
However, when I take a close pic of them they are either neon green or neon red!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie's brown eyes look right into my heart and soul.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy's eyes are almost black.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy's are very dark almost black also.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddies are dark brown but she has a bit of mix of bichon we believe.
I love the 'duel-colored' eyes!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Dark eyes here too....







I havent seen a malt IN PERSON with any other color eyes


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoe has almost black eyes. Bella has dark brown eyes. 

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

The boyz have very dark brown eyes.

The Abster has black eyes.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it's adorable and makes them unique!! I love to be different










Andrea~ [attachment=7075:attachment]


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy's eyes are almost black and my Yorkie's eyes are brown.


----------

